# Higuain: visite mediche con la Juve. C'è l'accordo.



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.

Ora la Juve pagherà la clausola.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se vabbè Hahahaha ciao .


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Chiudete tutto.

Appena ufficializzano disdico Sky Calcio. Lascio solo Sport la Premier.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Si era già capito dalle parole di Adl che era andato io almeno le avevo intrapese cosi, lo prendono grazie alla follia dello United altrimenti non l'avrebbero preso mi sa, senza contare che mettono la clausola da 95 milioni pagabile in due anni  ,detto questo quest'anno hanno grandissime possibilità di vincere la coppa.


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.
> 
> Ora la Juve pagherà la clausola.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



un bel colpo per de laurentis, 90 e rotti milioni sono tanti tanti e non credo che accetterà pagamenti in 4 anni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Incredibile, la serie A è diventata una Bundesliga ma noiosa per le partite non della regina


----------



## Dany20 (23 Luglio 2016)

Colpaccio. Certo, la cifra è esosa per un 29enne però... adesso possono davvero vincere la CL.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Luglio 2016)

E noi abbiamo dei cinesi che tirano fuori 15 mln per il mercato.Questi sono anni luce avanti a tutti


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Luglio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Colpaccio. Certo, la cifra è esosa per un 29enne però... adesso possono davvero vincere la CL.



29 a dicembre ancora.

Comunque senza una punta che la punta dentro, la CL non si vince.


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Colpaccio. Certo, la cifra è esosa per un 29enne però... adesso possono davvero vincere la CL.



ma è normale che sia cosi, è la catena alimentare, le italiane, comprese la juventus non possono comprare da chi sta sopra di loro, ma solo da chi sta sotto.


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

questa è anche la riprova per certa stampa becera filojuventuina che vendeva fumo, che voleva far credere che alla juventus sarebbe bastato cedere zazza, padoin e altre pippe per avere i 90 milioni per higuain.. Detto questo, la juventus e' passata da un iperpompato ad un campione, l'upgrade è notevole, buon per loro.


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiudete tutto.
> 
> Appena ufficializzano disdico Sky Calcio. Lascio solo Sport la Premier.


Idem


----------



## siioca (23 Luglio 2016)

Non so se vinceranno la Champions,è determinata da troppi fattori, ma il campionato lo vinceranno per altri 10 anni.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.
> 
> Ora la Juve pagherà la clausola.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Che dire se non beati loro. Fatti e no parole, silenzio e lavoro. 

La Juventus quest'anno è andata dalle rivali dirette (Roma e Napoli) e gli ha strappato due tra i loro migliori giocatori. E' cosi che si migliora una squadra, altro modo non ce ne sta. Vanno a prendere gente forte, fatta e finita.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2016)

Probabilmente il prossimo campionato registrerà il più basso numero di interessati di sempre. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di farlo partire.


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> 29 a dicembre ancora.
> 
> Comunque senza una punta che la punta dentro, la CL non si vince.



bisogna vedere se Higuain è la punta che ti fa vincere la champions. A livello internazionale per ora porta la nomina di choker di professione.


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiudete tutto.
> 
> Appena ufficializzano disdico Sky Calcio. Lascio solo Sport la Premier.



ma che colpa ne hanno scusa?
la colpa è di inter e milan che si sono attorniati di incapaci a differenza della juve.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Beati loro, che mossa vendere un giocatore normale per prendere uno forte


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che dire se non beati loro. Fatti e no parole, silenzio e lavoro.
> 
> La Juventus quest'anno è andata dalle rivali dirette (Roma e Napoli) e gli ha strappato due tra i loro migliori giocatori. E' cosi che si migliora una squadra, altro modo non ce ne sta. Vanno a prendere gente forte, fatta e finita.



E ricordiamo che noi abbiamo chi ci dice da anni "Noi non facciamo dispetti alle altre squadre sul mercato".


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2016)

Adesso sono una macchina perfetta.
Stavolta devono ringraziare Josè Mourinho e Mino Raiola, che hanno confezionato loro l'affare del secolo...


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

intanto delaurentis farà finta che gli dispiaccia e intanto incassa 95 mln. Comunque adesso senza higuain il napoli non esiste piu, una di meno per la corsa al terzo posto. Motivo per cui Bacca col piffero che glielo darei.


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Ormai fanno quello che vogliono,addirittura le visite mediche di nascosto dopo aver detto che non pagavano la clausola.Sta serie A non ha più senso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che colpa ne hanno scusa?
> la colpa è di inter e milan che si sono attorniati di incapaci a differenza della juve.



Qui nessuno dice che la Juve sia colpevole ci mancherebbe, semplicemente già la serie A era ai minimi termini lo scorso anno (battuti 2 record storici come gol in una stagione da un singolo più record imbattibilità portiere), quest'anno sarà ancora peggio. Che interesse c'è a seguire se i big match non esistono più? Senza dire che sky, per ovvi motivi commerciali, diventa sempre più filo juventino, basti guardare le nuove offerte che comprendono la Juve tv e un canale di amarcord. A che pro un milanista dovrebbe rimanere abbonato in questo momento? A me dal 1 agosto scade tutto e non vedo l'ora, 70 euro mi fanno comodo in tasca.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> intanto delaurentis farà finta che gli dispiaccia e intanto incassa 95 mln. Comunque adesso senza higuain il napoli non esiste piu, una di meno per la corsa al terzo posto. Motivo per cui Bacca col piffero che glielo darei.



Calma, Higuain è fortissimo ma non vale 94 mln, Bacca è bravo ma non vale 50 mln. Ci siamo capiti?


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Calma, Higuain è fortissimo ma non vale 94 mln, Bacca è bravo ma non vale 50 mln. Ci siamo capiti?



ma io non li voglio 50 milioni per bacca, secondo me se gli diamo bacca restano la terza forza del campionato e gradirei che lo diventasse il Milan :-D


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Luglio 2016)

Questo scudetto sarà uno dei più ridicoli della storia della A, sembrano il PSG d'Italia


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2016)

95 milioni per Higuain sono un'assurdità. Temevo gli rimanessero soldi per James


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2016)

Ho una rabbia in corpo pazzesca.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Se veramente pagano la clausola l'affare migliore *senza dubbio* l'ha fatto il Napoli (per quanto certamente Higuain può tranquillamente rifare 30 gol almeno per le prossime 1-2 stagioni in questa Juve).

E a questo punto anche la valutazione esagerata di Pogba ha molto più senso, visto che almeno il Manchester United fa una follia su un giocatore che ha sei anni di meno e quindi prospettive di Marketing e Immagine, oltre che competitive, molto più a lungo termine.


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Comunque Di Marzio dice che l'affare Higuain è slegato da Pogba.Potrebbero anche non cederlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Di Marzio dice che l'affare Higuain è slegato da Pogba.Potrebbero anche non cederlo.


Sarebbero illegali


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 95 milioni per Higuain sono un'assurdità. Temevo gli rimanessero soldi per James



James 80 milioni mica erano pochi per un panchinaro.


----------



## juventino (23 Luglio 2016)

Godo 
Vediamo come va a finire con Pogba adesso. In ogni caso era importante portarsi a casa il Pipita.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> James 80 milioni mica erano pochi per un panchinaro.



Io, 95 milioni per uno del 1987 non li avrei spesi.
Soprattutto è uno che a livello internazionale non ha fatto nulla. Poi, a me, frega niente. Tanto noi dobbiamo lottare per il sesto posto anche quest'anno


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2016)

Basta... Inutile iniziare sto campionato.. Veramente, che hanno fatto fatto a fare il calendario?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma solo io penso che se AdL non fosse una persona schifosa porterebbe la Juve in tribunale per avergli fatto fare le visite mediche senza accordo tra club?


----------



## davoreb (23 Luglio 2016)

bel colpo, comunque per quella cifra avrei provato a prendere Griezmann.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che se AdL non fosse una persona schifosa porterebbe la Juve in tribunale per avergli fatto fare le visite mediche senza accordo tra club?


E se la clausola l'avessero già pagata?


----------



## Gabry (23 Luglio 2016)

Spendere 94 mln per rivincere un campionato che comunque avrebbero vinto lo stesso mi sembra strano.
La champions non la considero nemmeno. Per me non la vincono prendendo i giocatori di questa modesta serie A.
Comunque fanno bene se hanno soldi da buttare e le altre squadre si sono arrese.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Spendere 94 mln per rivincere un campionato che comunque avrebbero vinto lo stesso mi sembra strano.
> La champions non la considero nemmeno. Per me non la vincono prendendo i giocatori di questa modesta serie A.
> Comunque fanno bene se hanno soldi da buttare e le altre squadre si sono arrese.



Il campionato lo vincono per quest'anno e per altri 3-4, MINIMO.

E la vittoria del campionato conta eccome. Solo a noi, quei farabutti, hanno inculcato che il campionato serve solo a qualificarsi per la Champions (ROTFL).

La Champions non può essere essere un obiettivo studiato a tavolino, ci sono troppe variabili in gioco. E' una competizione breve, che spesso viene decisa da episodi. E spesso e volentieri non vince il più forte.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Luglio 2016)

Fossimo stati una società seria, anche considerando questi cinesi, mi sarei presentato già dal primo luglio con Ibra e Pjaca (si poteva prendere senza problemi se tutto fosse stato in situazione normale, ossia con closing fatto), + 3 centrocampisti (2 giovani e uno maturo e forte), 2 centrali (Benatia e Musacchio). E quest'anno te la giocavi con la Juventus, rischiando di portare a casa il campionato e dargli una botta enorme dal punto di vista morale. Ma purtroppo noi siamo quelli che siamo (o che non siamo più oramai) e ci tocca vedere queste cose. Nemmeno il Milan del primo Berlusconi comprava senza che gli altri facessero qualcosa, anzi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che se AdL non fosse una persona schifosa porterebbe la Juve in tribunale per avergli fatto fare le visite mediche senza accordo tra club?


No ma conoscendo de laurentis sicuramente lo avrebbe fatto.. Hanno avvertito il Napoli che pagheranno la clausola ed a quel punto possono fargli svolgere le visite..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che se AdL non fosse una persona schifosa porterebbe la Juve in tribunale per avergli fatto fare le visite mediche senza accordo tra club?



è un cosa particolare , non credo serve accordo tra i club. Se paghi la clausola non devi accordarti con la società ergo ti manca solo di accordarti con il giocatore.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2016)

non credo seguirò la serie A la prossima stagione.
Il problema è che ci sono troppi CODARDI che lo seguiranno lo stesso.
Napoletani, milanisti e interisti dovrebbero lasciare le proprie squadre nel deserto.


----------



## malos (23 Luglio 2016)

Il piano Marshall ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2016)

Si,va bene,ma noi a che punto siamo con Sosa?


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

#vincereèlunicacosacheconta.
Sono illegali, Pipita fortissimo e serie A declassata a nuova ligue1.
Higuain a 95 e 4 X 7,5 mil a,bilancio incide per quasi 40 mil.
Con quella cifra ci prendi forse Griezmann (che puoi ammortizzare su più anni) e sicuramente Benzema, Cavani, Aubameyang è molto probabilmente Lewa e Mueller (il maggior ingaggio è compensato dal cartellino più basso) ma la Juve ha fatto questa scelta di uccidere letteralmente la serie A.
Se lo ricordino quando sponsor e diritti televisivi risentiranno di questo.
10 anni fa questi pareggiavano a Rimini in serie B.
Stadio minuscolo e Marotta + Paràtici e ora sono nelle top 3-4 europee, senza cinesi morti di fame o petrolieri.
Noi siamo qua a sperare in preliminare con sconosciuti dell'altra parte del mondo che oltretutto pare non siano nemmeno i nomi che ci avevano proprinato inizialmente..
Maledetto nano.. Quanto rosico e quanto invidio i gobbi...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> è un cosa particolare , non credo serve accordo tra i club. Se paghi la clausola non devi accordarti con la società ergo ti manca solo di accordarti con il giocatore.



Esatto.

La Juve versa 94 milioni a Higuain, che a sua volta li gira al Napoli per rescindere il suo contratto.

Juve e Napoli nemmeno devono parlarsi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Luglio 2016)

Che amarezza


----------



## Nicktedo81 (23 Luglio 2016)

Non vi disperate ragazzi...vedete il positivo...Napoli e Roma super indebolite...l'Inter fino ad ora ha preso solo Banega...la Fiore zero....non siamo gli unici messi male.....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Non vi disperate ragazzi...vedete il positivo...Napoli e Roma super indebolite...l'Inter fino ad ora ha preso solo Banega...la Fiore zero....non siamo gli unici messi male.....



Anche con le cessioni di Higuain e Pjanic non siamo nemmeno lontanamente avvicinabili a Roma e Napoli. Anche facendo tre acquisti rimaniamo dietro di almeno un paio di categorie.

Direi che ci sono tutte le ragioni per disperarsi a prescindere da Higuain.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Luglio 2016)

Per curiosità a quando è quotata la vittoria dello scudetto per la Juventus?
ho fatto un paio di ricerche e mi esce 1.50. Mi sembra veramente altissimo, considerando che non vincerà di poco ma staccherà nettamente la seconda, e sappiamo che sarà così.

E poi c'è il Milan a 20.00, a 17.00..! Ma dove ahahahahahah



Admin ha scritto:


> Chiudete tutto.
> 
> Appena ufficializzano disdico Sky Calcio. Lascio solo Sport la Premier.


Fai bene.
Anche perchè la serie A in sè non è neanche tutto questo spettacolo. Non è che c'è tutta 'sta voglia di vedere un Fiorentina-Crotone per dirne una.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo vincono per quest'anno e per altri 3-4, MINIMO.
> 
> E la vittoria del campionato conta eccome. Solo a noi, quei farabutti, hanno inculcato che il campionato serve solo a qualificarsi per la Champions (ROTFL).
> 
> La Champions non può essere essere un obiettivo studiato a tavolino, ci sono troppe variabili in gioco. E' una competizione breve, che spesso viene decisa da episodi. E spesso e volentieri non vince il più forte.




Concordo perfettamente


----------



## Nicktedo81 (23 Luglio 2016)

La Roma è ancora forte..ma il Napoli senza Higuain perde tantissimo...36 gol l'anno acorso...36..se non lo sostituiscono adeguatamente si sono indeboliti e di parecchio...


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> La Roma è ancora forte..ma il Napoli senza Higuain perde tantissimo...36 gol l'anno acorso...36..se non lo sostituiscono adeguatamente si sono indeboliti e di parecchio...



Dipende tutto da quanto e come reinvestono i soldi incassati dalla vendita di Higuain.

Higuain al Napoli era come una Ferrari per uno che vive a fatica in affitto in un bilocale.
Vendendo la Ferrari, dal bilocale può passare al villino di proprietà.


----------



## Crox93 (23 Luglio 2016)

Per la rosa attuale, la base di giovani e la programmazione che hanno vinceranno altri 10 campionati consecutivi. Senza dubbio.
Per la Champions in questi anni ne vinceranno sicuramente una, probabile anche due.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che colpa ne hanno scusa?
> la colpa è di inter e milan che si sono attorniati di incapaci a differenza della juve.



Diciamo che gli incapaci c'erano anche alla Juve (già dimenticata la Sacra Trimurti Secco, Blanc. Cobolli Gigli?) ma sono stati segati appena in tempo...


----------



## Love (23 Luglio 2016)

Hanno speso 95 mln per un 29enne che deve dimostrare ancora, secondo me di poter fare la differenza in una grande squadra e non nel Napoli dove tutti giocavano per lui...detto questo vinceranno in Italia ancora per anni e anni, in Champions non lo so...non è cosi scontato...li è anche una questione di fortuna...e fortuna vuol dire sperare che floppino bayern real madrid e barcellona...e nei prossimi anni i due manchester...mi sembra un pochino difficile, poi cmq tutto può accadere...io i 95 mln li avrei spesi diversamente...forse non è nella mia mentalità svenarsi per un 29enne,ma sbaglierò io...chi ci guadagna è il Napoli...ma purtroppo qui c'è ADL...95 higuain più i soldi della cl e se arrivasse come dicono una super offerta per koulibaly ci sarebbero 200 mln da spendere sul mercato e si potrebbe fare una super squadra...ma ripeto con ADL è tutto troppo complicato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,va bene,ma noi a che punto siamo con Sosa?



Si ma infatti parliamo di cose serie ... Menez ? Rinnovato ? Paredes ?? Hahahah.....

Uno schifo senza fine


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2016)

Oh ma solo io godo per il buffone di de laurentis e dei napoletani montati?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oh ma solo io godo per il buffone di de laurentis e dei napoletani montati?



Ci sono anche io.  Gente che si faceva le  per il record di Higuain e che ora butta la sua maglia al cesso


----------



## Marchisio89 (23 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io.  Gente che si faceva le  per il record di Higuain e che ora butta la sua maglia al cesso



Io godo per i i napoletani di facebook, che commentavano sempre facendo il paragone Higuaín-Dybala... e ora ce li abbiamo tutti e due noi ahahahah.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky Sport: nella giornata di ieri, Gonzalo Higuain ha sostenuto le visite mediche con la Juventus, a Madrid. Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con i bianconeri.
> 
> Ora la Juve pagherà la clausola.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Nelle leghe sportive serie non avrebbero mai permesso un trasferimento del genere.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Luglio 2016)

Comunque a conti fatto, la Juve ha venduto Pogba e lo ha rimpiazzato con pjanic e Higuain, io penso che non ci siamo indeboliti.

Chiaramente ora si cerca un altro cc affidabile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Comunque a conti fatto, la Juve ha venduto Pogba e lo ha rimpiazzato con pjanic e Higuain, io penso che non ci siamo indeboliti.
> 
> Chiaramente ora si cerca un altro cc affidabile.



Comunque a conti fatti il Milan non ha rinnovato per il momento a boateng e Balotelli e ha rinnovato a Montolivo. 
Penso proprio che ci siamo indeboliti.
Chiaramente ora si cerca un centrocampista affidabile dal nome uallarito Sosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Comunque a conti fatti il Milan non ha rinnovato per il momento a boateng e Balotelli e ha rinnovato a Montolivo.
> Penso proprio che ci siamo indeboliti.
> Chiaramente ora si cerca un centrocampista affidabile dal nome uallarito Sosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2016)

Voglio proprio vedere DeLa che farà ora , la Juventus ha ribadito che se vogliono possono anche dare in cambio contropartite  se le accetta si rivela il solito ridicolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nelle leghe sportive serie non avrebbero mai permesso un trasferimento del genere.



Se non sbaglio ci sono stati casi in NBA di trasferimenti bloccati per "basketball reason".


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2016)

Ma le parole di De Laurentiis dell'altro giorno erano chiarissime. Si capiva facilmente che la Juve lo aveva messo spalle al muro.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti parliamo di cose serie ... Menez ? Rinnovato ? Paredes ?? Hahahah.....
> 
> Uno schifo senza fine



Ed il fortissimo Sosa? L'abbiamo preso? Siamo riusciti ad abbassare l'astronomica richiesta di 8 milioni fatta dai Turchi?  

L'anno scorso, giocando male le prime 10 gare e senza Alves, Pjanic, Pjaca e Higuain, la Juve ci ha dato 34 punti di distacco....quest'anno probabilmente ce ne darà non meno di 45-50.


----------



## Dell'erba (24 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere DeLa che farà ora , la Juventus ha ribadito che se vogliono possono anche dare in cambio contropartite  se le accetta si rivela il solito ridicolo.



Ma secondo me gli conviene prendersi qualche contropartita eh. Quest'anno hanno ricevuto rifiuto da un sacco di mezzi giocatori, pensa che fatica potrebbero fare per portarne anche solo uno forte


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio conferma: affare Higuain slegato da quello Pogba. Intanto la Juventus alza le richieste con lo United*


----------



## Dell'erba (24 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: affare Higuain slegato da quello Pogba. Intanto la Juventus alza le richieste con lo United*



Bene così, chi lo vuole si dissangui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Bene così, chi lo vuole si dissangui.



Incredibile , se riusciste a tenere anche Pobbà ( il giocatore forte ma più sopravvalutato del pianeta ) avreste una rosa da dream team del campionato italiano .

Praticamente sarebbe " i migliori giocatori del campionato italiano " contro gli altri che rimangono .

Complimenti a voi per la programmazione .


----------



## juventino (24 Luglio 2016)

Leggerissimo Epic Fail


----------



## fra29 (24 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile , se riusciste a tenere anche Pobbà ( il giocatore forte ma più sopravvalutato del pianeta ) avreste una rosa da dream team del campionato italiano .
> 
> Praticamente sarebbe " i migliori giocatori del campionato italiano " contro gli altri che rimangono .
> 
> Complimenti a voi per la programmazione .



Già così lo sono. 
Di possibile giocatore non bianconero che potrebbe fare da loro il titolare in serie A c'è solo Naingollan. Tutti gli altri farebbero panchina.
Noi non parliamone nemmeno visto che da noi Sturaro che è il loro ventesimo da noi sarebbe il centrocampista migliore per distacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio ci sono stati casi in NBA di trasferimenti bloccati per "basketball reason".



Sì esattamente.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Luglio 2016)

eh vabbè, campionato già finito prima di iniziare... Non so se avrò voglia di seguirlo quest'anno e per i prossimi 5 anni


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh vabbè, campionato già finito prima di iniziare... Non so se avrò voglia di seguirlo quest'anno e per i prossimi 5 anni



A mio avviso, continuiamo a dimenticare che *ATTUALMENTE *la Juve nella prossima stagione giocherà la maggior parte delle partite con a centrocampo titolari:

STURARO HERNANES PJIANIC 

Marchisio bisogna vedere quando e SE tornerà.

Pogba sembra sia venduto

Khedira, beh Khedira gioca metà partite.

Che poi sia ancora la piu forte nessun dubbio .

Poi certo, restasse Pogba allora sarebbero davvero una roba pazzesca.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, continuiamo a dimenticare che *ATTUALMENTE *la Juve nella prossima stagione giocherà la maggior parte delle partite con a centrocampo titolari:
> 
> STURARO HERNANES PJIANIC
> 
> Che poi sia ancora la piu forte nessun dubbio .



vero, ma il loro mercato non è finito.. se va via Pobbà, lo sostituiscono secondo me..


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> vero, ma il loro mercato non è finito.. se va via Pobbà, lo sostituiscono secondo me..



Certo, lo sostituiranno.

Ma come dicevo pochi giorni fa, i campioni non si cedono perchè appunto è complicato se non impossibile sostituirli, la storia ce lo insegna.


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, continuiamo a dimenticare che *ATTUALMENTE *la Juve nella prossima stagione giocherà la maggior parte delle partite con a centrocampo titolari:
> 
> STURARO HERNANES PJIANIC
> 
> ...



La difesa piu forte del mondo, la coppia di attacanti piu forte d'Italia e che non e inferiore a nessuno a parte i tre del Barca e un centrocampo Sturaro-Hernanes-Pjancic dovrebbe bastare tranquillamente.
Pjancic e uno dei 3 migliori centrocampisti d'Italia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

sogno una scena come questa al San Paolo.

https://www.facebook.com/LaLevaCalcistica/videos/1659708331018994/

Per Admin : Forse link esterni non se ne possono mettere nel caso chiedo venia. Non so se vale anche per i link dei video di facebook.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: affare Higuain slegato da quello Pogba. Intanto la Juventus alza le richieste con lo United*



Mi domando onestamente come fa la Juve a finanziare un mercato del genere senza cedere Pogba..boh..complimenti a loro..sono passati dalla B a questo...nel medesimo lassi di tempo noi siamo passati dalla finale di Atene a non avere manco le divise di rappresentanza societarie...

Che vergogna...


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, continuiamo a dimenticare che *ATTUALMENTE *la Juve nella prossima stagione giocherà la maggior parte delle partite con a centrocampo titolari:
> 
> STURARO HERNANES PJIANIC
> 
> ...



C'è lemina. Kedhira le partite le gioca, metà, ma le gioca. 

Verrà comunque preso un centrocampista qualora andasse via pogba.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, continuiamo a dimenticare che *ATTUALMENTE *la Juve nella prossima stagione giocherà la maggior parte delle partite con a centrocampo titolari:
> 
> STURARO HERNANES PJIANIC
> 
> ...


Se Pogba _sembra _che sia venduto, vuol dire che _attualmente _è ancora lì


----------



## ignaxio (25 Luglio 2016)

Scusate le solite cose.. noi veniamo cazziati per prendere accordi prima con i giocatori e poi con la squadra.. e addirittura i Pipita fa prima le visite mediche?

le cose son due, o ADL ha dato l'assenso alla trattativa o qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Nick (25 Luglio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate le solite cose.. noi veniamo cazziati per prendere accordi prima con i giocatori e poi con la squadra.. e addirittura i Pipita fa prima le visite mediche?
> 
> le cose son due, o ADL ha dato l'assenso alla trattativa o qualcosa non quadra.


Se un giocatore ha la clausola è diverso, si possono fare le visite senza consenso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate le solite cose.. noi veniamo cazziati per prendere accordi prima con i giocatori e poi con la squadra.. e addirittura i Pipita fa prima le visite mediche?
> 
> le cose son due, o ADL ha dato l'assenso alla trattativa o qualcosa non quadra.



In caso di pagamento della clausola rescissoria i due club non devono parlarsi minimamente. E' il giocatore che rescinde il contratto con la società . Il fatto che la Juve gli dia i soldi per rescinderlo non significa nulla , legalmente è il giocatore a rescindere.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore ha la clausola è diverso, si possono fare le visite senza consenso.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In caso di pagamento della clausola rescissoria i due club non devono parlarsi minimamente. E' il giocatore che rescinde il contratto con la società . Il fatto che la Juve gli dia i soldi per rescinderlo non significa nulla , legalmente è il giocatore a rescindere.



Sì.. ma dove l'ha pagata sta clausola? fino a prova contrario non è stato versato nessuna assegno per ora.. perchè non hanno ufficializzato?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sì.. ma dove l'ha pagata sta clausola? fino a prova contrario non è stato versato nessuna assegno per ora.. perchè non hanno ufficializzato?



Non è che prima pagano la clausola e poi fanno le visite. Ovvio che se pago la clausola di un giocatore devo poter verificare sia integro. Credo che a breve pagheranno la clausola , non è che fai la visita e un ora dopo devi obbligatoriamente pagare , per assurdo potrebbero anche tirarsi indietro.


----------

